# Valentine's Day Photoshoot



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

A.k.a. teasing the dogs with mini heart shaped pizzas. :lol:


















You can see the dilemma in Lilo's eyes: "MUST... BE... A... GOOD... GIRL... but... MUST... EAT... PIZZA..."


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Awww how ADORABLE!! 
Lol "MOMMY GIVE PIZZA" "ME NEEDS PIZZA"


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ari1405 said:


> Awww how ADORABLE!!
> Lol "MOMMY GIVE PIZZA" "ME NEEDS PIZZA"


haha thanks!! I did give them a bit of shredded mozzarella after for their cooperation. I'm still surprised she managed to be so close to it and still 'leave it'. :lol:


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I was gonna ask what they got afterwards after. That's a awesome "leave it" Good job Lilo! 
She probably was like where's the rest of it, hand it over lady. lol


----------



## koko (Dec 9, 2013)

How many of those little mothers do you have ? :angel9:


----------



## koko (Dec 9, 2013)

Next time put some / Tapatio HOT sauce on that there pizza / that will make them run around like a chicken with out a head ! they will go absolutely APE ! ! :laughing2:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Ari1405 said:


> I was gonna ask what they got afterwards after. That's a awesome "leave it" Good job Lilo!
> She probably was like where's the rest of it, hand it over lady. lol


haha yeah I bet she would have preferred a pizza. She was quite good on the pictures, but spent a lot of time jumping uncontrollably and squealing out of excitement in between. :lol:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

koko said:


> How many of those little mothers do you have ? :angel9:





koko said:


> Next time put some / Tapatio HOT sauce on that there pizza / that will make them run around like a chicken with out a head ! they will go absolutely APE ! ! :laughing2:


lol I've never tried that one, I take it it's very hot. :lol: Funnily enough my previous chi absolutely loved chilli! She even ran off with a whole fresh chilli once (still with seeds and everything) and happily ate it all.


----------

